# UAE Resume Format



## womantravel (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I am from the United Kingdom and it has been my interest to work in the UAE. While conducting some research on this country regards to employment, I discovered that there is a difference in the level of disclosure of personal particulars on the resume between the UK and UAE. 

For those experience job seekers in the UAE, may I ask what are the information required on the applicant's personal details and if photos are mandatory on the resume. Thanks for all the replies.

Happy New Year  

Regards


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Your UK format will be fine unless you're applying for entry level positions where the salary won't be enough to live on anyway.

If you're applying for a mid-level position upwards at a properly run company (i.e. HR department is to international standards), you don't need to add a stern-looking photograph and have one of those toe-curling objective paragraphs at the start, see the following example on a CV I received:



> CAREER OBJECTIVE
> Continuous pursuit of service excellence while maximizing God-given skills in a consistent upward thrust of productivity, carried on through loyalty, commitment, leadership skills and openness to new frontiers.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> CAREER OBJECTIVE
> Continuous pursuit of service excellence while maximizing God-given skills in a consistent upward thrust of productivity, carried on through loyalty, commitment, leadership skills and openness to new frontiers.


That. Is. Epic.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Dubai: the final frontier. These are the voyages of the Job Seeker. His (or her) five year mission to explore strange new emirates, to seek out new companies and new money; to boldly go where no man (or woman) has gone before....

Sorry, couldn't help myself hehe.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> CAREER OBJECTIVE
> Continuous pursuit of service excellence while maximizing God-given skills in a consistent upward thrust of productivity, carried on through loyalty, commitment, leadership skills and openness to new frontiers.


Gavtek, you Sir owe me a new keyboard after I nearly choked on my coffee upon reading this one. :spit:


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Originally Posted by Gavtek View Post
CAREER OBJECTIVE
Continuous pursuit of service excellence while maximizing God-given skills in a consistent upward thrust of productivity, carried on through loyalty, commitment, leadership skills and openness to new frontiers.


I would have hired the guy without an interview.


----------



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi,

US CV's usually don't require personal information, however I read somewhere that for the UAE it is important to include information like gender, age, marital status, number and age of children on the CV. Is this true?
Coming from Europe originally, I am glad to hear that at least a photograph is not required lol.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

docsam said:


> Hi,
> 
> US CV's usually don't require personal information, however I read somewhere that for the UAE it is important to include information like gender, age, marital status, number and age of children on the CV. Is this true?
> Coming from Europe originally, I am glad to hear that at least a photograph is not required lol.
> ...


Hi,
Yes - you need to put all that information on your UAE CV.
If you dont include this information - then you run the risk that they wont get the chance to discriminate against you!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - you need to put all that information on your UAE CV.
> If you dont include this information - then you run the risk that they wont get the chance to discriminate against you!
> Cheers
> Steve


Lol, love your sense of humor. At least they discriminate openly..... I am under the delusion that in this case my age and gender are actually profitable (as the Arabs historically are not known to promote female education too much, but still want their females and kids to be seen by female Physicians, so they have to import.....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

docsam said:


> Lol, love your sense of humor. At least they discriminate openly..... I am under the delusion that in this case my age and gender are actually profitable (as the Arabs historically are not known to promote female education too much, but still want their females and kids to be seen by female Physicians, so they have to import.....


Hi,
Yes that may be true - but you will still end up working for mostly male, Arab bosses who won't like it if your CV and experience is stronger than their's. You would be giving them a huge inferiority complex!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes that may be true - but you will still end up working for mostly male, Arab bosses who won't like it if your CV and experience is stronger than their's. You would be giving them a huge inferiority complex!!
> Cheers
> Steve


True. That's definitely a big issue the further east you get in the world (and something I am definitely not looking forward to, navigating in a male-dominated society that abuse scriptures to wrongly dominate.....).... not unheard of in the western world either
But yes, I agree with you.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

womantravel said:


> For those experience job seekers in the UAE, may I ask ...


Might be better off asking the successful ones, I don't think having a lot of experience as a job seeker earns much kudos


----------

